

Russia is threatening to block Facebook, Twitter and Google - wslh
http://fortune.com/2015/05/22/russia-is-threatening-to-block-facebook-twitter-and-google/

======
T-A
The Blazing Saddles hostage strategy [1] seems to be enjoying a revival
lately...

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_JOGmXpe5I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_JOGmXpe5I)

